

Show HN: Browse apartment listing photos pinterest style - linuxlewis
http://livelovely.com/labs/pinterest

======
sebg
I dig this especially because i've moved apartments about once a year for the
last 10 years. What I was hoping to see but didn't was to be able to select by
specific apartment types. I like to grill - let me see all the apartments that
have outdoor space in their listing and show me all the photos of the outdoor
space. Or - I also like to cook - show me all the apartments that have kitchen
photos and show me all of those.

That would definitely strike my interest and would be something that I sorely
need. You could probably outsource the image classification to amazon turk
(have people view a picture and then classify it as living room, dining room,
etc...). Would definitely be neat to browse those things. I could even see it
as a way to do <http://apartmentporn.tumblr.com> but better because I could
actually go and rent the apartment!

